

Saudi ministry of education adopts Python for use in state high-schools - cool-RR
http://blog.ram.rachum.com/post/112404870538/pythonturtle-makes-it-into-saudi-arabias-official

======
facorreia
I learned programming with 80's BASIC. Currently, I can't think of a better
first language than Python. It's great to learn that it's being used by 4,000
schools in Saudi Arabia.

